# ANOTHER BF*kinuglyNegative!!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well ............ another BFN for me.  Dont think I'm ever going to be a Mum ...........

Abolutely gutted, really thought this immunology stuff would be the answer i've been waiting for all these years.  

Not to be .......

Good luck to everyone due to test over the next few days
Love Gill x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Awww hun,
I just wanna say sorry for your BFN and send you a big hug  
It seems so unfair. Look after youself hun.
Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

So sorry Gill,

sending you a   

Jacks x


----------



## RACHEL L (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Honey,

So sorry to hear that you've had another BFN result -  me too!  You've certainly gone through a lot - me too.  It's soooooo hard to keep your sanity isn't it!

Take lots of care!    

Love Rachelxx


----------



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi 
I don't know if this is any help but did read somewhere that IVF can take from 6 to 8 goes to work but of course most people have given up be then. Have a friend in America who is just about to have her baby and it took 6 goes. America seems the place to go apparently as you pay one fee and they keep going until it works. Of course you do have to go to America!!
Good luck for the future, remember you do have age on your side still. Very hard to know when to stop though, but it does take over your life doesn't it.
On 2ww myself and testing tomorrow, don't have much hope as have had big bleed.
Julia


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi gill ,me to   came today   so im sending you big   do you drink? cause hubby and i are going out tonight to have a few so ill have 1 for you too     bernadette xx


----------

